# Single Bevel 0 Grind Sharpening



## Charon (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello 

I have little experience sharpening single bevel knives. 
Jon's videos are really good, informative :biggrin:

I saw a video on youtube by Steve Gamache in which he says that from the shinogi line to the edge, there should be one bevel, not a compound bevel, and that pricier knives have better "flat blade roads".
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXkyUEefbeU I think this is the video. 

This is confusing me. Is this true? The knive in the video looks good. but how should I sharpen my tanaka 180mm deba. Is this 0 grind thing a good idea ( for a deba)? 

Also, what is the difference in grind between a cheaper single bevel like a tanaka deba and an expensive one like Konosuke or Doi?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 5, 2014)

No, he's wrong. The blade road, especially on a deba, should be a hamaguri, or "clamshell" edge. 

If you want good videos on sharpening a single bevel blade, watch these:

Jon Broida, of Japanese Knife Imports:

[video=youtube;WYZmtDlwDi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYZmtDlwDi4&list=UUpgJbCAVxzDHKaKYeuGYyOA[/video]

Maksim Enevoldsen, of Japanese Natural Stones:

[video=youtube;FtPUwvmMYSE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtPUwvmMYSE[/video]

or Korin's series:

[video=youtube;qSAL2OnQdA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSAL2OnQdA0[/video]

Rick


----------



## Seth (Aug 5, 2014)

Don't be confused. Jon, Maxim, Marko, etc. who all post here know what they are doing and ken-klone doesn't. All of the Doi's and Shigs and Masamatos that I have are ground with very generous curves on the blade roads and hairline micro bevels. The difference between cheap and expensive will likely be less/no overgrinds; ie, more consistent profile and geometry, better materials, better f&f.


----------



## Charon (Aug 5, 2014)

Seth said:


> Don't be confused. Jon, Maxim, Marko, etc. who all post here know what they are doing and ken-klone doesn't. All of the Doi's and Shigs and Masamatos that I have are ground with very generous curves on the blade roads and hairline micro bevels. The difference between cheap and expensive will likely be less/no overgrinds; ie, more consistent profile and geometry, better materials, better f&f.



yeah, this is what I thought. consistent geometry & less overgrinds for a pricier knife, but it still has a compound bevel 

cool! thanks guys for the help.


----------



## Zwiefel (Aug 5, 2014)

What a great example of why I still spend so much time on this forum. Excellent responses Rick + Seth!


----------



## Norton (Aug 5, 2014)

I may have missed something, but it looked to me like the Korin guy did a flat bevel---align the shinogi line on the stone, sharpen until you raise a burr.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 5, 2014)

Norton said:


> I may have missed something, but it looked to me like the Korin guy did a flat bevel---align the shinogi line on the stone, sharpen until you raise a burr.



What you missed was the way pressure is applied to the blade to create the subtle convexity.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 5, 2014)

Interesting that Korin's and Jon's technique are quite different in regards of Uraoshi.


----------



## JBroida (Aug 5, 2014)

there are a few different schools of thought in japan with regards to sharpening... for example, in sakai, there are two main lineages of current sharpeners, whom both have slightly different methods. In other areas, sharpening is different as well. I spend time studying in a few different areas, but for single bevel knife sharpening, most of that time is in Sakai.


----------



## CutFingers (Aug 5, 2014)

Care to elaborate on the differences?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 5, 2014)

there are quite a few, from angle of approach, when pressure is applied, how uraoshi is done, hamaguri vs. flat grind, level of finish, stone preferences, where pressure is applied, and more. There are also differences in the way they approach blade making and grinding, including the wheels used, types of machines used, how straightening is done, etc.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 5, 2014)

"Comments are disabled for this video"



Welp, that explains that.


----------

